# Falla en Automatic -pump Control DPS-3



## jlarja (Ago 26, 2015)

Buen Día, desde Venezuela, tengo un *Automatic Pump Pressure Control Switch DPS-3*, y me presenta la siguiente falla:  el aparato  arranca la electrobomba de agua  de forma normal y apaga al llegar a las 40 libras, pero al abrir el chorro de agua no acciona la bomba(presion en mínima 20 libras), lo desarmé , saqué la tarjeta electrónica, y lleva (además de otros componentes) dos interruptores mangneticos RS (reed switch) el cual al pasar delante de los dos RS se debería accionar, probé continuidad a los dos RS y al acercar el iman hay continuidad, pero mi duda es que si ambos RS son NO o NC, o uno NO y el otro NC,. Muy  , , Saludos
NO: Normalmente abierto
NC: Normalmente cerrado. ...


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2015)

el sistema esta mal instalado


----------



## angel36 (Ago 26, 2015)

en la placa que tengo  (con numero 226192 ) usa los dos RS  normal abierto 

pero si estas seguro que esta bien instalado (sentido de flujo del agua)

podrías revisar el rele ya que en mi caso esa fue la falla ademas de una buena alineacion del eje magnetico


----------



## jlarja (Ago 26, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> en la placa que tengo  (con numero 226192 ) usa los dos RS  normal abierto
> 
> pero si estas seguro que esta bien instalado (sentido de flujo del agua)
> 
> podrías revisar el rele ya que en mi caso esa fue la falla ademas de una buena alineacion del eje magnetico



El relé asumo que está bueno, porque si apaga en máxima presión  y ese mismo relé debería apagar en mínima presion, el eje magnetico está bien alineado, porque el eje tipo pistón va incrustado en una canaleta especial para él.


----------

